# Siezure????



## Elliot Parker (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone who has a dog that has suffered from siezures, please let me know if this sounds like a siezure. I was outside with my dog this morning and he was sitting next to me then fell into my leg. At first I thought he was just bitting the base of his tail but I noticed something wasn't right. He tried to walk but was stumbling and looked to be convulsing with a glazed over look in his eyes. He never fell on his back with his legs up in the air like I always pictured a siezure to look like. This whole episode lastede only thirty seconds and he was back to himself immediately after. He has never done this before, at least I've never observed this. I am taking him to the vet tomorrow so I will see what they say but I wanted to see if anyone on here has had a similar experience and what the diagnosis was. Thanks for your help.

-Elliot


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never seen a dog seize in person (just like bring your car to the mechanic with an off and on problem, they don't necessarily do it in front of the vet), but they'll often be on their side and convulsing or paddling with their legs. Definitely something I'd discuss with the vet! 

Something to keep in mind is that seizures aren't a disease, they are a sign of a disease, like a cough is to the cold. They can do things medically to manage seizures by bringing the neuron threshold away from sensitivity by giving drugs like phenobarbital or potassium bromide, but it doesn't help the underlying cause, which can be anything from heat exhaustion, a toxicity, brain tumor, low blood glucose, etc. Hopefully your vet can help you find the cause. By the way, from a safety issue, do NOT try to get the dog's tongue out of the way in the middle of a seizure. They won't swallow it and you can get badly bitten.


----------



## Elliot Parker (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Maren. Hopefully vet is open tomorrow so I see what they say.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Elliot, years ago, I had a dog that had seizures-it was a result of a head injury-my brother and his friends were playing baseball, they weren't very good, and a ball ended up going foul, hitting the dog in the head,knocking him out-caused a cerebral contusion. When the dog got older, he did develop seizures, had the tonic clonic, unconcious activity, would lose control of his bladder(being incontinent) and after appear to be sleepy and confused for hours(post-ictal). For the most part it was treated with meds-phenobarb and valium.The vet we had for years, was convinced it was due to the original brain injury. Our dog was always active and lived to be 16. I hope all goes well for you with the vet. Mo


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Elliot Parker said:


> Anyone who has a dog that has suffered from siezures, please let me know if this sounds like a siezure. ...


Yes, it does. Your mind picture is more of a grand mal seizure. A petit mal seizure often shows some voluntary muscle control while other muscle groups are control-disrupted. Staggering is classic.

I'm not saying that it _was_. I am saying that it can look like that. It can look like not much more than a blank look along with involuntary urinating and muscle spasms.

As Maren says, seizures are a symptom.

How old is the dog?

Please let us know what happens.




eta
I was typing as Mo was posting.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I had a young ACD years ago that had siezures, I thought he was choking on something because he was just laying on the floor doing the chicken.

That's a very disturbing experience to say the least, I hope that isn't what your dog is going through.


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes, it does.


Hi Elliot, I agree with Connie. I've seen a number of dogs having seizures, and had a Boston Terrier that had them as well, and she never did the 'classic' seizure like you are thinking. When they first started happening, she would freeze up, become stiff and trembling, and remain that way for about 30 seconds, sometimes she would try to walk a little.

Good luck to you and your dog at the vet.


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

Verr much a description of a seizure; one with a minimal post ictal depression.

There are dogs with a seizure disorder, usu classic epilepsy...which is usu not attributed to trauma such as head injury, a near drowning or injury which left the dog's brain oxygen deprived, or some kind of poisoning. It is simply a seizure disorder. one learns about how often the dog seizes and how to manage. Your dog may have just had his one and only seizure or may do this once a month, once every few years...you'll find out. 

Dogs with seizure disorders of uknown etiology are not breeding candidates but can certainly have happy, productive working lives--although such a dog would never make the grade as a pro, for ex, would be ruled out as a police service dog.

Several dogs ago, my pooch had a seizure but he had CA--it was my signal it had gone to his brain--this is really, really not likely to be your dog's situation...I only mention it because you asked about any of our dogs w/ a sz...Your vet will do a physical and ask if the dog could have gotten into something toxic, suffered a blow to the head, etc.

Best of luck with this. I'd like to hear--and expect the answer will be "huh, no discernible reason for the sz, wait and see if it happens again...and then years of no sz go by.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Forgot to add...one of our neurologists is one of the top canine epilepsy researchers in the country and has a website with some helpful info you can read over before you head to the vet. Hope this helps:

http://www.canine-epilepsy.net/basics/basics_index.html


----------



## Elliot Parker (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies. 

Connie, to answer your question, he is 4.5 years old GSD. No head trauma. I did have my HVAC system replaced yesterday and I immediately thought about toxic chemicals (i.e Freon) especialy since the outside unit had just been dismantled. However, I believe Freon is in a gaseous state after the line are cut and couldn't have been ingested. I have an appointment tomorrow morning so I will just wait and see. Thanks again.


----------



## Elliot Parker (Jan 7, 2008)

I went to the vet today and she said it sounds like a seizure. She said we could do blood work but left it up to me. This summer we will draw blood at annual heartworm check unless he has any more seizures between now and then. All in all she said he was otherwise as healthy as could be. Thanks again for all of your replies.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Elliot Parker said:


> I went to the vet today and she said it sounds like a seizure. She said we could do blood work but left it up to me. This summer we will draw blood at annual heartworm check unless he has any more seizures between now and then. All in all she said he was otherwise as healthy as could be. Thanks again for all of your replies.


I have read forums of owners who are managing their dogs' seizures of undetermined origin, and they have many suggestions about avoiding common triggers. 

Is the dog on fresh food?

There are certain lights and sounds that appear to best avoided, as well as a list of home cleaning (and other) chemicals.

I'll dig those up today.


----------



## Elliot Parker (Jan 7, 2008)

Connie,
Not sure what you mean by fresh food. He is not on raw diet but a grain free, high quality kibble. I have always heard about bright flashes of light triggering seizures. I'd appreciate any thing you can dig up. Thanks.


----------

